# Does Uber allow registering Uber X driver as a S-Corp?



## MaxJoy (Aug 14, 2016)

Hello Uberpeople!

I am thinking of driving for Uber on my spare time and would like to know if I can have Uber pay me under my S-Corp with its own tax ID. I already have W2 from my full-time job and would like the additional income from Uber to go under S-Corp I have set up for professional services. I will be driving for Uber X. Is this possible? Are there any requirement, such as commercial license, to do so? Any advice / sharing would be appreciated! Thanks!~


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

MaxJoy said:


> Hello Uberpeople!
> 
> I am thinking of driving for Uber on my spare time and would like to know if I can have Uber pay me under my S-Corp with its own tax ID. I already have W2 from my full-time job and would like the additional income from Uber to go under S-Corp I have set up for professional services. I will be driving for Uber X. Is this possible? Are there any requirement, such as commercial license, to do so? Any advice / sharing would be appreciated! Thanks!~


Uber will deposit your pay into any account you set up.


----------



## MaxJoy (Aug 14, 2016)

Sweet. Thank Rat! That's assuring.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

MaxJoy said:


> Hello Uberpeople!
> 
> I am thinking of driving for Uber on my spare time and would like to know if I can have Uber pay me under my S-Corp with its own tax ID. I already have W2 from my full-time job and would like the additional income from Uber to go under S-Corp I have set up for professional services. I will be driving for Uber X. Is this possible? Are there any requirement, such as commercial license, to do so? Any advice / sharing would be appreciated! Thanks!~


I highly doubt Uber will use your EIN, they will definitely want your SS number and make you fill out a 1099. Banking account info/deposit has no bearing on a corporate setup.


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

You won't make enough money to worry about tax implications, keep it simple. If you're worried about liability, that's another thing.


----------



## MaxJoy (Aug 14, 2016)

gofry said:


> You won't make enough money to worry about tax implications, keep it simple. If you're worried about liability, that's another thing.


 Come to think of it, that's a great point. After all the deductions, the income generated by part time uber driving would be quite small, it won't matter much. Liability is a big one - not that I own much assets to worry about, I do have just a tiny bit. But what's the point of 1 million liability covered by the Uber if I still have to lose sleep over the liability issue?


----------



## MaxJoy (Aug 14, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I highly doubt Uber will use your EIN, they will definitely want your SS number and make you fill out a 1099. Banking account info/deposit has no bearing on a corporate setup.


They already have SS for background check. I guess only way to find out is to actually complete the sign up process at the green light location.


----------



## klm (Aug 10, 2016)

Yes you should be able to have your Uber business under your corporate tax ID. However, I would throw out this information. I've talked to my insurance agent and it seems that you would need to have your car under your corporate name and then have a commercial policy. This will cost more and will also affect any multiple car discount you have or discuss because you have other business with your insurance carrier such as your homeowners or renters insurance. I know that I am personally concerned with having the appropriate insurance.


----------

